# Right, that's it



## steveindenmark (21 May 2015)

I want you lot to stop talking about Bromptons, right NOW.

You have no idea how you are inflating the price on e bay. A couple of weeks ago you could get a 6 speed Brommie for 500 and a bit quid. Now it is 6 -7-800 quid plus. You would have thought everyone was Bromptoned out by now.

Has anyone ever bought a bike from Welovebromptons?

I know they have half a dozen bad reviews on e bay but they have also had a lot of good ones. Has anyone on here actually had dealings with them? I prefer to hear fact rather than rumour control.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (21 May 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I want you lot to stop talking about Bromptons, right NOW.
> 
> You have no idea how you are inflating the price on e bay. A couple of weeks ago you could get a 6 speed Brommie for 500 and a bit quid. Now it is 6 -7-800 quid plus. You would have thought everyone was Bromptoned out by now.
> 
> ...


If people are prepared to pay that sort of money thats what they will do.
Its the same with everything they will charge the maximum or what people are prepared to pay.


----------



## Sharky (21 May 2015)

If the prices go up any more, all the Brompton shops will fold.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 May 2015)

Sharky said:


> If the prices go up any more, all the Brompton shops will fold.


badum tisch


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2015)

It's quite interesting to watch. I know now that if I want a 6 gear Brommie I have to bid at least £620 to have any chance at all. £750 will win most auctions. If I bid with Welovebromptons, they will ship it to Denmark for free and so that gives me an extra £100 to play with.


----------



## jhawk (21 May 2015)

Sharky said:


> If the prices go up any more, all the Brompton shops will fold.



I see what you did there!


----------



## CopperBrompton (21 May 2015)

It's the weather. Prices go up in May and fall in October.

As for welovebromptons, I wouldn't touch them with a very long bargepole, far less give them any money.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (22 May 2015)

Incredibly over priced, I'm never gonna talk about them again, I shall now leave the forum...forever!
oh I've just joined ...I think they are the bestist bike ever ...cool, strong, practical, fast, If I had designed that bike I could just quietly die.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2015)

Trikeman said:


> It's the weather. Prices go up in May and fall in October.
> 
> As for welovebromptons, I wouldn't touch them with a very long bargepole, far less give them any money.



But why? Have you dealt with them or do you know someone, who knows someone, who has dealt with them. I was looking for something factual. Rather than innuendo and rumour.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 May 2015)

People with folding bikes should have to pay an additional railway tax.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> People with folding bikes should have to pay an additional railway tax.


So take it up with the railways.


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 May 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> But why?


They claim to be a company, but aren't registered. They have no contact details on the site beyond a mobile number and email address. They have in the past claimed to be endorsed by Brompton, but aren't. And at least one Brompton bought from them turned out to be stolen.


----------



## JMAG (22 May 2015)

Trikeman said:


> They claim to be a company, but aren't registered.



There can be an awful lot of misrepresentation on the the internet.

www.companycheck.co.uk/company/07750936


----------



## JMAG (22 May 2015)

That said, they should show their registered address on their website. 

www.northstar-website-design.com/resources/website_regulations.html


----------



## Kempston (22 May 2015)

Until a sufficient amount of the people looking to buy folding bikes are prepared to research the alternatives and not simply pay over the odds for a trendy brand name, they will always be overpriced. Personally, I think the cost of Bromptons either new or used are ludicrous, but as long as people are prepared to pay for them nothing will change.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2015)

I've got four folding bikes, and the Brompton gets used more than the other four put together. It's the only folder I'd ever tour on.
I've researched the alternatives and there's still nothing else that ticks all my boxes.


----------



## Kempston (22 May 2015)

I must confess, if I'd spent that much money, I'd probably use it as often as possible as well. Even if it was only to justify the expenditure in my own head. 

In terms of ticking boxes, the only one it would have over my current bike would be fold size and the subsequent convenience. Which, with 16-17 miles of cycling per day, is far from the most important aspect for me.


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 May 2015)

JMAG said:


> www.companycheck.co.uk/company/07750936


Ok, must have been quite some time since I checked. But yep, they should show a lot of company info on their website.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 May 2015)

Kempston said:


> I must confess, if I'd spent that much money, I'd probably use it as often as possible as well. Even if it was only to justify the expenditure in my own head.
> 
> In terms of ticking boxes, the only one it would have over my current bike would be fold size and the subsequent convenience. Which, with 16-17 miles of cycling per day, is far from the most important aspect for me.


My Birdys all cost more than my Brompton did, I've had enough time on Dahons and still have an old one that I keep at work for the odd days I've used public transport and need to go out.

I happily pick the Brompton over each of them, regrdless of having spent nearly double on one of the Birdys back in the day & having spent time riding all sorts and costs of folder and being a longstanding cyclist with a brain & as far away from being a trendy fasionista as you can get.

You seem to ascribe far too much significance to just monetary consideration & your value judgement is skewed IMO, they are a long way from being the most expensive folder out there, even discounting the likes of Airnimal which are less about the mix of fold and ride.

Also people will spend many times as much on road bikes (and far more than other very well received road bikes can be had for) that suit their individual needs and purpose without the same level of single minded refusal to recognise people may have legitimate reasons for their decision above 'ooohhh loooookeee' & the misguided financial criticism of others that this leads you into


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2015)

Can I add to that : my Brommie cost about £350, using the cycle scheme. Even after five years use I'd get twice that on Ebay. It's not money that makes me keep it, but the fact that it's genuinely useful. I take it on Eurostar, on trains where I'd never get a full size bike, even on a bus. It's simply the best tool for my particular job.


----------



## Sustineo (26 Jun 2015)

Yes OK as long as passengers with those Huge suitcases they drag on holidays blocking EVERY! spare space on the train pay the same, as the folders are usually much more compact..


----------



## Kell (29 Jun 2015)

Summer - more people think about commuting by bike, most people's automatic choice for a folder is a Brompton. Ergo supply and demand means more people bid and the price goes up. Just like buyng a convertible car.


----------



## Kell (29 Jun 2015)

WRT Bromptons over the alternatives. It's unfair to assume that everyone is blinkered about Bromptons and simply isn't considering the alternatives.

I've been commuting by bike in London for almost 20 years. The first few were done on a rigid MTB, then a hardtail. Then, once I'd moved out of town and had to get a train, I looked at folders. At that point, I didn't know you could get a full-size folder, until a guy I worked with told me about his.

I looked at everything going and wanted to resist getting a Brompton because they're a little bit sit up and beg, and they tend to be ridden by people with reflective chest bands and trouser clips. Even so, I looked at them plus Dahon and Airnimal before going for a Rabbit.de second hand.

It was a great bike for my needs. Looked like a regular bike, rode like a regular bike and was fast enough for me. The problems arose when guards and/or other passengers got a bit stuffy because they thought I was bringing a 'bike' on the train, rather than a folder.

Unfortunately, I got knocked off that bike, but because I liked it (and it was essentially a Dahon clone) I ordered a Dahon. The seat tube weld started coming apart after about three/four years so I tried to get it sorted under warranty, but this was about the time that Dahon was no longer trading and Evans didn't want to know about helping me get it sorted.

While I was to-ing and fro-ing trying to get it sorted, I bought an older Dahon SH as it was less than 1 month of parking and tube fares, and I'd already wasted a couple of months not riding.

After about a year, this bike also cracked on the seat tube and was binned. As I never got the other one replaced, I started riding that again and that eventually got worse. The small crack on the weld, became a big crack on the seat tube. And now it's not worth the risk of riding.

So that leaves me where I am now. Needing to buy another folder, but with a lot more experience about the practicalities of doing it every day. I've seen or spoken to plenty of other commuters about their bikes (apologies if I've bored you on the 0810 from High Wycombe) and here are my observations.

Airnimal's folding system is not really suited to commuters, more for storage. Same is true of Swiss Mountain bikes. Anything where the wheel has to come off to fold it hasn't really been designed with frequent folding/unfolding in mind. Birdy's are even more expensive than Bromptons and no less spoddy. Oribikes look great and ride well, but ultimately don't fold as small or as neatly. I'm put off Tern because of the Dahon connection.

So my incoming Brompton has been a very considered purchase - especially as I've never actually wanted to get one, it's just the best tool for the job. For me.


----------

